# Researchers figure out how to pull electricity from any 5G network.



## .matthew. (Mar 29, 2021)

5G Wireless Power


----------



## Parson (Mar 30, 2021)

Wow! You have to wonder though if using such a energy harvesting device if you don't ruin the efficacy of 5G.


----------



## .matthew. (Mar 30, 2021)

Parson said:


> Wow! You have to wonder though if using such a energy harvesting device if you don't ruin the efficacy of 5G.


It reads to me as if it would just take the signal strength from that specific spot which I suppose would kill the signal if it was exactly between the transmitter and receiver. 5G needs a lot of boosters and stuff though, what with it being stymied by tall buildings and whatnot


----------



## Wayne Mack (Mar 30, 2021)

Parson said:


> Wow! You have to wonder though if using such a energy harvesting device if you don't ruin the efficacy of 5G.





.matthew. said:


> It reads to me as if it would just take the signal strength from that specific spot which I suppose would kill the signal if it was exactly between the transmitter and receiver.


First, there are much larger blockages of energy and most energy in a broadcast signal goes uncaptured. Second, an energy blockage is not absolute and the energy diffuses around the corners of a blockage and quickly returns to a uniform power level. Go outside in the sun and look at your shadow -- the shadow is not absolutely dark and there is still light energy present within it. At night, take a flash light and shine it through the pickets in a fence. If you look at the shadows on the ground, near the fence, the shadow is darker and more distinct while further away, the shadow is more diffuse and eventually fades away. I suspect that if you place two of these charging devices one in front of the other that after about a foot of separation that each will charge equally as well. The signal strength in the shadow of the first device has quickly restored itself.


----------

